# Breaking into full frame for around $1k



## Matthew Howell (Nov 8, 2014)

I recently sold my 70D to a very pushy guy who just had to have it so I could upgrade to a full frame camera but I dont know which way to go. My price range is around 1K +/- $300 and I am mainly looking at used cameras. it looks like my Main choices are either a 6D, A 5Dmk2 or one of the older 1Ds models but I dont know how any of these cameras really stack up.  mainly I am a street photographer so the size of the 1Ds cameras is a turn off but It looks like I could get either a Mk2 or 3 for around my budget.  anyways if yall would chip in that would be nice as I am running two EOS 55's and a X-7 right now and I really need a digital again for some of the more basic work


----------



## goodguy (Nov 8, 2014)

I would go for a used 6D, nice camera, as long as you don't expect it to be a great sports camera (weak AF system for that) then you are looking at a very good modern camera.
Personally I wouldn't bother with anything else from your list.


----------



## goooner (Nov 8, 2014)

Any reason you want a full frame for street photography? I always thought full frame was 'best' for landscape, portrait and/or weddings. It seems like many of the 'street' photographers on this site prefer mirrorless or 4/3 smaller type cameras.


----------



## Matthew Howell (Nov 8, 2014)

Mainly for the larger view angle and I usually only keep one digital camera so when I need to do portraits and landscapes I can easily switch gears


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 8, 2014)

Hands down the 6D. Lightweight, and it is known for its high ISO performance, a must in street photog.I think.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Dec 6, 2014)

goooner said:


> Any reason you want a full frame for street photography? I always thought full frame was 'best' for landscape, portrait and/or weddings. It seems like many of the 'street' photographers on this site prefer mirrorless or 4/3 smaller type cameras.



I was thinking the same, that a decent bridge camera would be as good or better than a dslr, with the wide zoom range for street photog. Of course, if you don't have faith in your equipment, you won't produce your best work with it, so, to each their own and good hunting


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 7, 2014)

Put a Pancake on a 6D, and you are ready to take a 'Bresson'.    Light, VERY light weight, and almost as inconspicuous as an old Argus 'brick'.


----------



## sashbar (Dec 7, 2014)

Bobby Ironsights said:


> Put a Pancake on a 6D, and you are ready to take a 'Bresson'.    Light, VERY light weight, and almost as inconspicuous as an old Argus 'brick'.



Ha ha ha, I really admire people who say that a camera like 6d is super light  

I tried cameras like 6D, D600 and D7100 in photo shops many times and each time I hold it , I think "No, no way, it is sooooo heavy and bulky".  And that was just the body, with no lense attached.

You are right about the fixed pancake lense though. Good street photography does not need a zoom.  It needs a small high quality camera and a 18, 23, 27 or 35 mm high quality prime lense, depending on individual style.

Many books say: you can use any camera for street photography. Bull. You can use any camera for any photography, but do not complain about the result. Street photography is rather demanding in terms of exposures and shooting modes.


----------



## qleak (Dec 7, 2014)

Didereaux said:


> Put a Pancake on a 6D, and you are ready to take a 'Bresson'.    Light, VERY light weight, and almost as inconspicuous as an old Argus 'brick'.



Bresson preferred telephoto lenses shooting most of his shots with a 135mm... maybe you're thinking of Garry Winogrand?


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 7, 2014)

qleak said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > Put a Pancake on a 6D, and you are ready to take a 'Bresson'.    Light, VERY light weight, and almost as inconspicuous as an old Argus 'brick'.
> ...



"Although Henri Cartier-Bresson shot with several different lenses while on-assignment working for Magnum, he would only shoot with a 50mm if he was shooting for himself. By being faithful to that lens for decades, the camera truly became “an extension of his eye”.
10 Things Henri Cartier-Bresson Can Teach You About Street Photography - Eric Kim Street Photography Blog

SO I stick to my statement.


----------

